# Termination of service



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

After several years with DISH it is time to move over to Direct ( my contract has been fulfilled for quite some time ). Biggest reasons are the new customer savings plus the free NFL Sunday ticket ( assuming we have a season ). Just too much savings to pass up. Overall I have been very pleased with DISH and their hardware.

I "chatted" with a CSr about returning the equipment and did not get very clear info regarding how it is returned. He acted like they did not want the actual dish back but did want the LNBF returned. They also acted odd about the switch and at the end suggested all that could be waived.

I was surprised that they did not send people out to get their equipment and will call on Monday to ask again. Anyone who has terminated their service who can share their experience would be appreciated. Thx!


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Jdavis37 said:


> After several years with DISH it is time to move over to Direct ( my contract has been fulfilled for quite some time ). Biggest reasons are the new customer savings plus the free NFL Sunday ticket ( assuming we have a season ). Just too much savings to pass up. Overall I have been very pleased with DISH and their hardware.
> 
> I "chatted" with a CSr about returning the equipment and did not get very clear info regarding how it is returned. He acted like they did not want the actual dish back but did want the LNBF returned. They also acted odd about the switch and at the end suggested all that could be waived.
> 
> I was surprised that they did not send people out to get their equipment and will call on Monday to ask again. Anyone who has terminated their service who can share their experience would be appreciated. Thx!


You are leasing the equipment from them. DISH would like to recover as much as possible at as low a cost as possible. The receivers will cost you $15 each to return if you use their shipping label, the LNB and switch can be waived if you complain about difficulty accessing them but what value to you if you no longer have service. The dish costs more to remove and return than it is worth to them, you always get to keep it.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

boba said:


> You are leasing the equipment from them. DISH would like to recover as much as possible at as low a cost as possible. The receivers will cost you $15 each to return if you use their shipping label, the LNB and switch can be waived if you complain about difficulty accessing them but what value to you if you no longer have service. The dish costs more to remove and return than it is worth to them, you always get to keep it.


Thx.. first time I have terminated a Satellite service and was just surprised they did not want th dish back. I probably have the boxes the receivers came in though $15 each won't be that much more than I can ship for myself. I'll call and get a waiver for the other items. Thx


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Dishes aren't reused, and the cost of shipping steel parts back is far more than they'd be worth. Then there is the issue of people causing damage to their homes by removing the dish and then trying to submit damage claims to the company. Not worth it to recover $5 or less worth of steel.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> Dishes aren't reused, and the cost of shipping steel parts back is far more than they'd be worth. Then there is the issue of people causing damage to their homes by removing the dish and then trying to submit damage claims to the company. Not worth it to recover $5 or less worth of steel.


Thx Battle... just surprised me though in hindsight perhaps it shouldn't have. Still, asking homeowners to remove the LNB and any switches to return seems a bit much, seeing that the average homeowner does good to use the remote control at times ( am being somewhat facetious ). Getting mine off the house won't be simple but guess I don't have much to worry about if the dish will be scrapped anyway, except for house damage and damage to me! I would think this would be reason enough for them to remove the equipment, even if it were a charge to do so. But good info and I'll proceed in that manner! Just hope I don't regret leaving them as my hardware is working fine!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Though DirecTV doesn't offer the service at all, Dish *will* perform an uninstall if you ask them to. It's a paid service call, essentially, but the tech will come and remove the dish (minus the foot if it's sealed to the roof, as I mentioned earlier) and any cabling you want gone. It's just that few people are willing to pay for this service, even though it is available.


----------



## Mark Martin (Nov 12, 2009)

Requesting you to remove and return the LNB seems a little to demanding to me. When I left DirecTV after being a 10 year customer they sent me a box with a shipping label and requested I send only my receivers back. It did not cost me anything to leave.


----------



## Insipid (Jul 11, 2011)

If you have the service plan, maybe your service call will run you $15 bucks, which would also potentially save you on returning multiple receivers and cover de-installation. 

Just a thought.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Nope, de-installs are OOW work, so would always be $95.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

coldsteel said:


> Nope, de-installs are OOW work, so would always be $95.


Thx again. Is time for me to call and make the change. Again I've enjoyed DISH and their service and quality has been very good. I also like the fact they can tell you what hardware you are leasing versus wait until it arrives. But the $400+ of savings and NFL Sunday Pass ( assuming there is a season ) for free is too much to pass up!


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

And if there isn't a season???


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> And if there isn't a season???


Then I'll have to be happy with the $400 in savings.... will be interesting to see what D* does in that event since they have promised paying Season Ticket people a credit. I feel pretty certain there will be a season but who knows. When there is that much money at stake ( $9+ billion ) everybody seem miserable!

Anyhow, again thx for the replies on how DISH handles returns. I'll call and get a waiver for the LNB and switch.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jdavis37 said:


> I feel pretty certain there will be a season...


Here's hoping you're (not your) right. 
Good luck.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Here's hoping you're (not your) right.
> Good luck.


I feel confident there will be a complete season. It's smoke and mirrors at present time and the thought of losing millions of dollars is now in front of both the billionaires and the millionaires. I think we'll have hand shake settlement in place before the 21st. Hall of Fame game may be sacrificed but who really cares on that one.

I liked DISH a lot.. great service, great picture quality, no complaints. But did sign up with D* today after confirming my contract had indeed expired. Will save me over $1300 for the next 24 months. Just too much savings. Customer loyalty with DISH offered me 3 months of NFL redzone for free to stay. Do hope it works out for us as DISH has been very good and I would recommend them to anyone without hesitation.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

How the heck are you seeing a savings of $1300+ over 24 months with the switch? Best I come up with is about $450 or so, plus whatever value the NFL stuff is worth.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> How the heck are you seeing a savings of $1300+ over 24 months with the switch? Best I come up with is about $450 or so, plus whatever value the NFL stuff is worth.


I am waiting for the confirmation email to arrive but confirmed the pricing 3 times over the phone. I am currently paying about $130 per month on DISh though in fairness that does include Showtime which I will drop after the 1st 3 months. I was quoted The Ultimate package with whole house DVR service and 3 receivers for a total of $67.98 per month 12 includes the protection plan ). HBO was included in this price. After 12 months it goes up to $81.98 per month. Full $31 per month rebate applies first 12 months and a partial rebate for 2nd 12 months. They waived all hardware fees ( online for 2 HD DVRs and an HD receiver they wanted $148 upfront ). Thus my first 12 months savings is roughly $63 per month and my 2nd 12 months savings is roughly $49 per month compared to my current pricing with DISH.

It still seems too cheap for me to believe so am , again, waiting for the confirmation email. Will post to confirm them. Seems bottomline you get bette pricing after they do the credit check via the phone than they offer on line. Glad now I called.

Course the CSR first said they were installing HR20i receivers but would switch them to HR24's.. think we know what that promise is worth. Just hope the pricing holds!


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

I was lied to.... now waiting for a supervisor to call me to see if any of this can be resolved. The CSR lied about 3 things.... we'll see!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Curious to know what was different in your email confirmation. I thought your figures seemed way out of line with what I had been reading about.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jdavis37 said:


> After several years with DISH it is time to move over to Direct ( my contract has been fulfilled for quite some time ). Biggest reasons are the new customer savings plus the free NFL Sunday ticket ( assuming we have a season ). Just too much savings to pass up. Overall I have been very pleased with DISH and their hardware.
> 
> I "chatted" with a CSr about returning the equipment and did not get very clear info regarding how it is returned. He acted like they did not want the actual dish back but did want the LNBF returned. They also acted odd about the switch and at the end suggested all that could be waived.
> 
> I was surprised that they did not send people out to get their equipment and will call on Monday to ask again. Anyone who has terminated their service who can share their experience would be appreciated. Thx!


My suggestion to you is don't put the cart in front of the horse,in other words don't disconnect Dish Network until you try and are happy with what you thought you would receive.Remember until you sign the contract you are not committed,plus never sign until all obligations have been received and you are satisfied.Good Luck!

P.S. Reccommend you demand and have installed a HR24.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Curious to know what was different in your email confirmation. I thought your figures seemed way out of line with what I had been reading about.


This is still a work in progress and is mostly a matter of having been lied to. The natur eof my professional is to require repeat backs on things said to ensure good communication. I did this during the phone call 3 times on each item so I feel confident the communication both ways was proper.

While the CSR said he could ensure HR24's i did not exactly believe that based upon the many posts here. But the CSR promised me (a) 2 HD DVR receivers plus 1 HD receiver with all charges waived ( online this is a $148 plus taxes upcharge ). He also stated I would have HBO included for all 24 months at no extra charge ( not just the 3 free months for the 4 pay channels per online deal ), and lastly I would receive a full rebate for the first 12 months followed by a partial rebate for the final 12 months.

When the email confirmation arrived, it has 1 HD DVR, 1 HD receiver and 1 Sd receiver. The free HBO was nowhere to be seen, nor was the partial rebate for months 13 through 24.

I called customer service last night and the first CSR I spoke with seemed to be concerned and wanted to help. He said he would connect me to a sales supervisor/manager to help resolve things and then I was routed back to the call in menu. I started again, new CSR and she was less "helpful" but very willing to change my order to include the receiver upcharges, no dice on the HBO deal and no partial rebate. She said she was sorry for the original CSR's "misstatements" ( aka lies ) and was very reticent to connect me to a supervisor.

I'll probably call back shortly. I truly do not want something for nothing, and while the over the fone deal sounded very good it was only after I had accepted the terms given my SSN # and credit card that I ran the numbers and went wow, what a difference calling versus signing up on line. Now I am mostly ticked at having been lied to and want to speak with someone to ask them to find the recording of the conversation and listen to it and then discuss our options. A bad experience upfront doesn't make me feel great about service after they have my money and contract. I'm reasonable in general but would like some recognition for the falsehoods told to me during the conversation. This is like pure bait and switch. Hopefully, someone will want to discuss what happened with me!


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> My suggestion to you is don't put the cart in front of the horse,in other words don't disconnect Dish Network until you try and are happy with what you thought you would receive.Remember until you sign the contract you are not committed,plus never sign until all obligations have been received and you are satisfied.Good Luck!
> 
> P.S. Reccommend you demand and have installed a HR24.


Thx.. I was going to leave the DISH hardware in place until Direct was fully connected and working. Now that I have a bit of a mess am not sure if I am going to change or not. I really dislike having been lied to. I know it is probably just 1 bad egg in the company but that bad egg landed on my plate! I'm not frothy mouthed upset or unreasonable but do expect someone in their supervision ranks to discuss it with me before i move forward.

Guaranteeing HR24's is the least they can do! Course if they arrive with HR20s guess I can tell them to go away!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Have you contacted a local DirecTV dealer to see if they can guarantee the receivers you want?

A company tech is limited by what is loaded on his truck before he leaves the yard.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> Have you contacted a local DirecTV dealer to see if they can guarantee the receivers you want?
> 
> A company tech is limited by what is loaded on his truck before he leaves the yard.


TRYING to get connected to a supervisor in Direct to discuss the conversation I had with the CSR yesterday but they are very hard to get past at the main number.

No to calling locally and I will do that to see if they have the same specials. We'll see if they hang up on me again as I'm transferred!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Since I'm in the market myself, I'm wondering if the local dealer can do something other than the nationally advertised deal. I need 3 HDDVRs to meet my minimum needs as that will give me the basic recording functionality I now have with my 722k and 612 both using their OTA stuff. But I'm not at all willing to pay $298 upfront to get 3 of them. There literally is not enough value in the changeover to make that worthwhile to me.

I looked at E*'s current new/returning customer deals and you can get 3 612s for $200 and since the 612 is the closest in matching in HR series, I could be talked into $200 but would prefer 2 of them free and one at $100.

I wonder what my odds are??


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> Since I'm in the market myself, I'm wondering if the local dealer can do something other than the nationally advertised deal. I need 3 HDDVRs to meet my minimum needs as that will give me the basic recording functionality I now have with my 722k and 612 both using their OTA stuff. But I'm not at all willing to pay $298 upfront to get 3 of them. There literally is not enough value in the changeover to make that worthwhile to me.
> 
> I looked at E*'s current new/returning customer deals and you can get 3 612s for $200 and since the 612 is the closest in matching in HR series, I could be talked into $200 but would prefer 2 of them free and one at $100.
> 
> I wonder what my odds are??


The only way a dealer can improve on the National deal is take it out of his wallet.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

boba said:


> The only way a dealer can improve on the National deal is take it out of his wallet.


That's what I thought, but I was hoping it was a bit different. Thanks.

I talked to D* yesterday and got an offer of 2 HRs for free and one for $200 as well as the rest of the national ad stuff. Seems like a fair offer. Assuming I decide to go for it today, it will be interesting to see what/if the offer changes. Supposedly the current one is 'in my notes'...


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jdavis37 said:


> Thx.. I was going to leave the DISH hardware in place until Direct was fully connected and working. Now that I have a bit of a mess am not sure if I am going to change or not. I really dislike having been lied to. I know it is probably just 1 bad egg in the company but that bad egg landed on my plate! I'm not frothy mouthed upset or unreasonable but do expect someone in their supervision ranks to discuss it with me before i move forward.
> 
> Guaranteeing HR24's is the least they can do! Course if they arrive with HR20s guess I can tell them to go away!


The one benefit of the HR20s is it does have a built in OTA tuner.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Since I'm in the market myself, I'm wondering if the local dealer can do something other than the nationally advertised deal. I need 3 HDDVRs to meet my minimum needs as that will give me the basic recording functionality I now have with my 722k and 612 both using their OTA stuff. But I'm not at all willing to pay $298 upfront to get 3 of them. There literally is not enough value in the changeover to make that worthwhile to me.
> 
> I looked at E*'s current new/returning customer deals and you can get 3 612s for $200 and since the 612 is the closest in matching in HR series, I could be talked into $200 but would prefer 2 of them free and one at $100.
> 
> I wonder what my odds are??


My suggestion here is to contact Dish Network's Loyalty Department so you will know the best offer Dish can give.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> My suggestion here is to contact Dish Network's Loyalty Department so you will know the best offer Dish can give.


I could do that, but I'm not gonna. I was mostly in the market 'cause my son wanted the NFL package.

Long story short, ain't happening!!! D* made me 3 offers, 2 of which they welched on, the 3rd was worse than a new customer deal. I just lost 30 minutes or so of my life that I'll never get back.

I've told my son if he wants the NFL, he can screw with D* all he wants, but I want no part of it.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

It appears the OP hasn't come back since D* reneged on their initial offer to him, just as they did with me, I have to assume that they didn't decide to honor their offer or offer a different one that was suitable. Oh well, either poor training of at least 2 different sales types, or a slyness on D*'s part seems to be evident.

One positive thing that I can say for D* is that the sales guy I was dealing with never tried to weasel around the errors in his offers. He just simply said that he was informed that he was incorrect. I have to respect that even if I'm not going to do business with D*.

My look all started 'cause my son wanted the free NFL. I don't care about that package 'cause I can see all the sports I want without any additional sports package. But I thought what the hell, I could add a location in my house and save a few bucks in the process. Only losing BBCA and AMC in HD, which wouldn't be so bad as I could watch them in the new location on a smaller set where HD isn't nearly the big deal it is on a big screen.

After talking to my son, he would never have renewed the NFL package at the price it is. He just never looked beyond the 'free NFL Sunday Ticket' offer.

I think in honor of D* welching on the deals they offered, I'll look for something to do to increase my business with E*. I just don't know what that might be yet!!


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

lparsons21 said:


> It appears the OP hasn't come back since D* reneged on their initial offer to him, just as they did with me, I have to assume that they didn't decide to honor their offer or offer a different one that was suitable. Oh well, either poor training of at least 2 different sales types, or a slyness on D*'s part seems to be evident.
> 
> One positive thing that I can say for D* is that the sales guy I was dealing with never tried to weasel around the errors in his offers. He just simply said that he was informed that he was incorrect. I have to respect that even if I'm not going to do business with D*.
> 
> ...


Order online and you'll get the advertised deal and not have to worry about clueless CSRs.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

adkinsjm said:


> Order online and you'll get the advertised deal and not have to worry about clueless CSRs.


If you are a returning customer, meaning sometime in your lifetime you were a D* subscriber, you cannot order online but must call in, or go to a dealer.

Also there have been a fair number of reports of the advertised deal being beaten. IOW, getting 2 HDDVRs for free isn't all that unusual.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> If you are a returning customer, meaning sometime in your lifetime you were a D* subscriber, you cannot order online but must call in, or go to a dealer.
> 
> Also there have been a fair number of reports of the advertised deal being beaten. IOW, getting 2 HDDVRs for free isn't all that unusual.


I *finally* got through to a supervisor today. In fairness to what I am about to say i THINK someone tried to cal my cell phone today but I ended up calling Direct back this afternoon and got a very friendly CSR who was able to find a supervisor for me. As it turns out it was a long wait for not much as the supervisor said she was unable to do anything other than say she was sorry. I did ask about the voice recording and she said i would have to write the office of the Direct president, which i will do though again i expect little. I postponed the installation date a week to let me think about it. Had i signed up on line I would have paid the $148 fee for the 2 HD DVR's and would not have thought about it. Most of my heartburn has been in principle more than anything, that I dislike being lied to. In the end I was actually wanting the hardware at no charge and not worry about the other lies and false promises, but that isn't going to happen.

Overall my time is worth more to me than the cost here and I'm letting go of the event. Am sure I'll end up calling back and changing the hardware and paying the price. But I will downscale back to the Choice package below the ultimate and realize the $5 savings there which offsets the HD DVR $148 price. I'l still save about $700 versus what I am paying now with DISH and have the Sunday ticket for free. As I am typing this it is a no brainer what to do. At least the supervisor today was honest in that she can not guarantee which HD DVR receiver I would be getting through them. I may call a local dealer Monday to see if they can offer the same deal but with HR24's. Years ago when I was comparing DISH pricing the local dealers wanted to charge for the switch, etc whereas Dish did not so we'll see!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jdavis37 said:


> I *finally* got through to a supervisor today. In fairness to what I am about to say i THINK someone tried to cal my cell phone today but I ended up calling Direct back this afternoon and got a very friendly CSR who was able to find a supervisor for me. As it turns out it was a long wait for not much as the supervisor said she was unable to do anything other than say she was sorry. I did ask about the voice recording and she said i would have to write the office of the Direct president, which i will do though again i expect little. I postponed the installation date a week to let me think about it. Had i signed up on line I would have paid the $148 fee for the 2 HD DVR's and would not have thought about it. Most of my heartburn has been in principle more than anything, that I dislike being lied to. In the end I was actually wanting the hardware at no charge and not worry about the other lies and false promises, but that isn't going to happen.
> 
> Overall my time is worth more to me than the cost here and I'm letting go of the event. Am sure I'll end up calling back and changing the hardware and paying the price. But I will downscale back to the Choice package below the ultimate and realize the $5 savings there which offsets the HD DVR $148 price. I'l still save about $700 versus what I am paying now with DISH and have the Sunday ticket for free. As I am typing this it is a no brainer what to do. At least the supervisor today was honest in that she can not guarantee which HD DVR receiver I would be getting through them. I may call a local dealer Monday to see if they can offer the same deal but with HR24's. Years ago when I was comparing DISH pricing the local dealers wanted to charge for the switch, etc whereas Dish did not so we'll see!


If you took free hd for life then you have to have Choice Xtra minimum.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> If you took free hd for life then you have to have Choice Xtra minimum.


That was the one I meant  Didn't take time to look it up as spousal unit was ready for me to drive Mz Daisy to Outback for food! Ultimate really doesn't have anything I need but I accepted it as original CSR had made a "special deal " on it as well. Assuming I don't get my butt back on my shoulders again over being fibbed to I'll more than likely drop back to the Xtra programming, pay for the second HD DVR receiver and move on. Just hope in long run I'm as happy with D* as I have been with DISH


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I wish you well with Direct. After the nearly same experience you have been having with them, I've decided I don't need to change. Frankly too many stories of flaky sales experiences recently makes me think I would regret the switch.

Other than the NFL package, and a few bucks in savings, ther is no pressing reason to switch.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I wish you well with Direct. After the nearly same experience you have been having with them, I've decided I don't need to change. Frankly too many stories of flaky sales experiences recently makes me think I would regret the switch.
> 
> Other than the NFL package, and a few bucks in savings, ther is no pressing reason to switch.


I"m still less than thrilled with the lies and it does still cause concern. If the NFL package were not included I would pass ( bad pun there I realize ). DISH is better about telling you the equipment arriving and it does concern me somewhat I may end up with a 4 year old receiver that's already been used.

But I do know several people with Direct and they are all fairly happy. I would highly recommend DISH to anyone considering satellite service. My time with them has been very good. But, at this point I have a decision to make and for now am leaning toward the switch though nothing for certain just yet.. need to sleep on it!

For me though it wil be about $600-700 in savings and the free Sunday ticket. Won't change my quality of living but it is real money nonetheless.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I doubt that I'll reconsider, but if I do, I won't be dealing with D* directly, I'd go through a dealer. There just is no reason not to, and I can control the hardware I get, which is not the case with a direct sale from D*.

I can't figure out how you can see $600-$700 savings over 2 years with the upfront equipment costs figured in. But it is your calculator!! My calculator says that with a $148 upfront equipment fee, I would only save something around $200 not counting the NFL stuff. 

One of the things that really bugs me after this, is that I know that if I were to switch any dealings would have to be via phone with D*. And frankly the phone is about the worst way to deal with issues, too many chance of mis-communications. I love that I can do almost all things with E* via the web either in my account or via chat, and if that isn't enough there is the Dish Internet Response Team. With things in writing, there is less chance of a wrong thing happening, and if you save your chat sessions as I do, getting things straightened out is much easer since you have the proof of what was said.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> I doubt that I'll reconsider, but if I do, I won't be dealing with D* directly, I'd go through a dealer. There just is no reason not to, and I can control the hardware I get, which is not the case with a direct sale from D*.
> 
> I can't figure out how you can see $600-$700 savings over 2 years with the upfront equipment costs figured in. But it is your calculator!! My calculator says that with a $148 upfront equipment fee, I would only save something around $200 not counting the NFL stuff.
> 
> One of the things that really bugs me after this, is that I know that if I were to switch any dealings would have to be via phone with D*. And frankly the phone is about the worst way to deal with issues, too many chance of mis-communications. I love that I can do almost all things with E* via the web either in my account or via chat, and if that isn't enough there is the Dish Internet Response Team. With things in writing, there is less chance of a wrong thing happening, and if you save your chat sessions as I do, getting things straightened out is much easer since you have the proof of what was said.


Actually I did make a math error.. I left out sales tax. And for got to subtract out the showtime I am currently paying for.Adding that in and staying with the ultimate plan my NET savings after switching would be $275 roughly over 2 years including the $148 of upfront fees for the hardware. Assuming the Choice Xtra package nets $5 per month difference, the overall 2 years savings versus my current DISH package (Americas Top 250 + HBO + 2 HD DVRs and 1 HD receiver ) would become approximately $392.

THe D* plan would have slightly fewer channels but the only one I'd miss is lack of History Channel I in HD.. fair swap for the Sunday ticket.

Bottom line the savings after adding sales tax is not " all that" but it is there ( not sure $15 to $18 per month is that noticeable ) but having access to the Sunday ticket is worth something, especially if it means I never again have to watch the carolina panthers play unless they are on prime time! The football package is a real reason for me to swap though even though the following year I might well not redo it ( D* automatically renews it if you don't tell them to stop ).

ANyhow I sharpened my pencil and lowered the savings part down. Still a savings though not tons and still a free season of the Sunday Ticket. Agree on DISH's service and chat programs.. always save the text!


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Why not call dish & have a 622 swapped to a 612? You loose PiP but save $7/mo & can still record 2 shows at once, 7 x 24 = $168 savings & you know what your getting as their upgrade promotion allows it to be shipped to you (unless you need a tech) unless you are running 5 tv's, you said you also had an add'l HD box (211?) if so for only 1x fee of $40 you can add a harddrive and have recording there. 

Based on this add'l info you would be saving less than $100 (NFL is still locked out atm so don't count it) and you know what equipment you will be getting. I only mention this as you have posted numerous times how either upset or concerned you said you were over the misinfo given and how it was treated.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

jdavis, if you decide to go with D*, tell them to put HR24s on the order and then when the installer calls to confirm the time/date, make sure you tell them you want HR24 only as the HDDVR.

Coming from E*, if you get any HR other than the 24, you will be sorely disappointed and highly irritated by the dog-slow remote response. Back when I had D*, that was my only reason for finally coming back to Dish. It was either that or throw the darned remote out the door!!


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

sideswipe said:


> Why not call dish & have a 622 swapped to a 612? You loose PiP but save $7/mo & can still record 2 shows at once, 7 x 24 = $168 savings & you know what your getting as their upgrade promotion allows it to be shipped to you (unless you need a tech) unless you are running 5 tv's, you said you also had an add'l HD box (211?) if so for only 1x fee of $40 you can add a harddrive and have recording there.
> 
> Based on this add'l info you would be saving less than $100 (NFL is still locked out atm so don't count it) and you know what equipment you will be getting. I only mention this as you have posted numerous times how either upset or concerned you said you were over the misinfo given and how it was treated.


Good points about swapping out hardware. I have not looked into their hardware in some time . I know they will swap out hardware at no charge at this point if I wanted to do that. But the Sunday ticket is something I am interested in.. the lockout appears close to being over at this point and the ability to watch any game I want is a thought... otherwise I'd stay with DISH.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> jdavis, if you decide to go with D*, tell them to put HR24s on the order and then when the installer calls to confirm the time/date, make sure you tell them you want HR24 only as the HDDVR.
> 
> Coming from E*, if you get any HR other than the 24, you will be sorely disappointed and highly irritated by the dog-slow remote response. Back when I had D*, that was my only reason for finally coming back to Dish. It was either that or throw the darned remote out the door!!


This forum has without question raised concerns about slow channel selection issues on the older HD DVRs. About the only way I can guarantee getting an HR24 is to go away from Direct's install and either get via an installer or have Direct connect the Dish, etc then get my own HR24's.

Just don't have a good feeling Direct is going to deliver HR24s and even if you tell the CSR or Supervisor what you want I already know you get what shows up going through Direct.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Jdavis37 said:


> This forum has without question raised concerns about slow channel selection issues on the older HD DVRs. About the only way I can guarantee getting an HR24 is to go away from Direct's install and either get via an installer or have Direct connect the Dish, etc then get my own HR24's.
> 
> Just don't have a good feeling Direct is going to deliver HR24s and even if you tell the CSR or Supervisor what you want I already know you get what shows up going through Direct.


Unless I'm reading things wrong, it doesn't seem that you are getting anything out of the ordinary as an offer from Direct. So why not go to a local installer and do the same thing and ensure you get the equipment you want?

The only reason I was looking at dealing direct with Direct was that they were making offers that were out of the ordinary, of course they welched on all those since then. Since they aren't doing anything special, let a local dealer make a few bucks...


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jdavis37 said:


> This forum has without question raised concerns about slow channel selection issues on the older HD DVRs. About the only way I can guarantee getting an HR24 is to go away from Direct's install and either get via an installer or have Direct connect the Dish, etc then get my own HR24's.
> 
> Just don't have a good feeling Direct is going to deliver HR24s and even if you tell the CSR or Supervisor what you want I already know you get what shows up going through Direct.


As a new install, you'll likely get 24s...They're easier to install because they don't have external DECA for MRV.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> As a new install, you'll likely get 24s...They're easier to install because they don't have external DECA for MRV.


While I would think that makes the most sense, it doesn't appear that D* always agrees, nor many in this very forum. There is even a seperate thread in the D* section that says specifically that you get 'what is on the truck'.

E* does the same thing for the most part. But with the E* equipment, there really isn't a speed of operation difference to contend with.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> While I would think that makes the most sense, it doesn't appear that D* always agrees, nor many in this very forum. There is even a seperate thread in the D* section that says specifically that you get 'what is on the truck'.
> 
> E* does the same thing for the most part. But with the E* equipment, there really isn't a speed of operation difference to contend with.


That's why I said _likely_.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Unless I'm reading things wrong, it doesn't seem that you are getting anything out of the ordinary as an offer from Direct. So why not go to a local installer and do the same thing and ensure you get the equipment you want?
> 
> The only reason I was looking at dealing direct with Direct was that they were making offers that were out of the ordinary, of course they welched on all those since then. Since they aren't doing anything special, let a local dealer make a few bucks...


As I get the time I will see if I can find one. Years back when I went that route first with DISH I discovered installation charges were *substantially* higher going with private companies. But, will see. Direct's installation is completely free at least.

I should start another thread to see how reliable the whole house DVR actually is.. know there is a certain sequence I have to reboot things between my network and cable modem if I lose connections and can almost imagine yet another pain in my backside when things go awry there!

Biggest thing Direct is offering between them and DISH is the free Sunday Ticket. Cost wise going with Direct would save about $200-300, give or take, over 2 years so that part isn't super substantial. I had made a couple math errors earlier in forgetting to take away the Showtime we are currently paying and the taxes were left out.

To be honest my desire to switch is suddenly going away. But i'll see about local installers. Other option is to stay with DISh and talk to a Loyalty program person and see about swapping some hardware to newer models with more storage.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> While I would think that makes the most sense, it doesn't appear that D* always agrees, nor many in this very forum. There is even a seperate thread in the D* section that says specifically that you get 'what is on the truck'.
> 
> E* does the same thing for the most part. But with the E* equipment, there really isn't a speed of operation difference to contend with.


I've always been able to request a certain model of receiver from DISH and never had an issue getting that model, even when I first signed on.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> That's why I said _likely_.


Roll the dice I guess  But know a machine with slowness won't make anyone happy here especially when they are used to the DISh controls being instant.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

FYI.. found a local Direct installer and there were afew differences but not many. I noticed tonight D* started offering an additional $5 per month off of on line orders for first 12 months which won't be available via the local installer 9 nor over phone orders placed with D8 for that matter ). The other difference ordering online with D* for 1 HD receiver and 2 HD DVR receivers is an 4148 upcharge, local dealer it is a $199 upcharge. Otherwise it is the same.

Biggest difference if I go local is I am guaranteed 2 HR24 HD DVR receivers and an H25 HD receiver, all brand new. No way to know what D* would hav eo their truck.. could be same but probably/possibly not.

The advice given here to call a local installer was good advice so thanks for encouraging me to do that. If I do go with D* I will use the local guy.

One difference between D* and DISH is the hardware seems to be more permanent with D* meaning DISH was willing to swap my equipment out for newer models after my contracts ran out to keep me though in the long run that isn't huge.

Thx again for the "push" to call locally.. a $50 increase for hardware but knowing exactly what I am getting makes it worth it!


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Glad you found one even if it does cost you a little more.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Glad you found one even if it does cost you a little more.


Thx.... am still chewing on the change but at least i feel more confident in the installation. In truth it could be Direct would have arrived with H25 and 2 HR24's and been cheaper but $50 to pay for an "insurance" policy of sorts is money well spent, plus it is helping local economy. I'm not overly concerned about that part. Course if I were to sign up online I would save an additional $60 over the life of the contract making buying via D* a total of $110 cheaper, something to consider perhaps for those who aren't worried about which model they get and yet want 2 HD DVDrs ( it's the second one that adds to the cost ).

I was reading about the DISH 922 receiver but apparently it arrives with several added charges versus my current 622. Anyhow, least I now have a D* option that feels more 'safe" plus they will install on Saturday which is 2 days before my next billing hits for DISh!


----------



## veterantech (Aug 31, 2010)

For what its worth, I worked for direct last year for about 9 months - (long story contractor issues, reorganization bla bla), and I have never seen a more fragile system. Unless you install all new lines (that are swept to 3GHz), fittings, ground gear, high freq wall plates AND the juice in your house is 100% right, you will have constant issues with the Whole Home DVR and signal. The system works flawlessly on a brand clean install. If your tech reuses older wire (d* approved will work, its 3 gig), does not swap the grounding gear, does not take the time to properly put fittings on (peel back the braid, and trim stingers) use high frequency barrels in all the wall plates you will be on the phone all the time. Trust me when I say this; because of directs chargeback structure, the tech is responsible for the job for 90 days, I ended up doing a lot of free service work last spring because we were not trained to reinstall everything from the ground up. A lot of the pre-wired vinyl villages, and gated McMansion communities had to be redone and there were some pretty cranky folks with wrapped houses.

I would never have that product in my house. Being on the other side of the work order, my experience is that their hardware all the way to their customer service are second rate. Their CSR's are graded by how fast they can resolve your issue and move on to the next. They will say anything to get you off the phone Just a thought.

Ok folks flame away.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

veterantech said:


> For what its worth, I worked for direct last year for about 9 months - (long story contractor issues, reorganization bla bla), and I have never seen a more fragile system. Unless you install all new lines (that are swept to 3GHz), fittings, ground gear, high freq wall plates AND the juice in your house is 100% right, you will have constant issues with the Whole Home DVR and signal. The system works flawlessly on a brand clean install. If your tech reuses older wire (d* approved will work, its 3 gig), does not swap the grounding gear, does not take the time to properly put fittings on (peel back the braid, and trim stingers) use high frequency barrels in all the wall plates you will be on the phone all the time. Trust me when I say this; because of directs chargeback structure, the tech is responsible for the job for 90 days, I ended up doing a lot of free service work last spring because we were not trained to reinstall everything from the ground up. A lot of the pre-wired vinyl villages, and gated McMansion communities had to be redone and there were some pretty cranky folks with wrapped houses.
> 
> I would never have that product in my house. Being on the other side of the work order, my experience is that their hardware all the way to their customer service are second rate. Their CSR's are graded by how fast they can resolve your issue and move on to the next. They will say anything to get you off the phone Just a thought.
> 
> Ok folks flame away.


NO flames from me.. I'm not very excited by the whole home DVR feature overall and would not even do it if it weren't for the hardware savings up front. having 2 DVR's in the house in truth is sufficient.. we only have 3 TVs and for the most part there are only the 2 of us here.

If it works, great.. if not, after 2 years it will be removed from the plan! But your experience is noted and flames aside hopefully it helps someone troubleshoot their own system when it stops working correctly!


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

veterantech said:


> For what its worth, I worked for direct last year for about 9 months - (long story contractor issues, reorganization bla bla), and I have never seen a more fragile system. Unless you install all new lines (that are swept to 3GHz), fittings, ground gear, high freq wall plates AND the juice in your house is 100% right, you will have constant issues with the Whole Home DVR and signal. The system works flawlessly on a brand clean install. If your tech reuses older wire (d* approved will work, its 3 gig), does not swap the grounding gear, does not take the time to properly put fittings on (peel back the braid, and trim stingers) use high frequency barrels in all the wall plates you will be on the phone all the time. Trust me when I say this; because of directs chargeback structure, the tech is responsible for the job for 90 days, I ended up doing a lot of free service work last spring because we were not trained to reinstall everything from the ground up. A lot of the pre-wired vinyl villages, and gated McMansion communities had to be redone and there were some pretty cranky folks with wrapped houses.
> 
> I would never have that product in my house. Being on the other side of the work order, my experience is that their hardware all the way to their customer service are second rate. Their CSR's are graded by how fast they can resolve your issue and move on to the next. They will say anything to get you off the phone Just a thought.
> 
> Ok folks flame away.


your screenname is misleading because if you were truly a veteran tech you would know that none of what you are saying is true. (Mostly anyway) you do not have to rewire houses completely the fact is you will fail a QC for most of the stuff you mentioned but DTV is reliable if done properly and you obviously dont konw how to do it. I personally have 4 HDDVRS HR24 model and all of them are running MRV, IPAD App remote, on demand, the whole nine yards 2 of them have RG59 cable my broadband Deca also has RG59 cable. My line from the dish and line to the power supply is solid copper RG6 and that is really all that is needed along with good fittings on that 59 cable or any other cable for that matter.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

hehe, the line from my dish to the media closet where the PI is, is that cheap radio shack pre-made 50' cable with the molded connectors  RG-59 to the ICK (old push on patch cord from a VCR) , RG6 inside. Had temporarily used rg6 with twist on connectors when I was mounting my TV to the wall, and MRV worked perfect the whole time. Never had it not work.


----------



## veterantech (Aug 31, 2010)

west99999 said:


> your screenname is misleading because if you were truly a veteran tech you would know that none of what you are saying is true. (Mostly anyway) you do not have to rewire houses completely the fact is you will fail a QC for most of the stuff you mentioned but DTV is reliable if done properly and you obviously dont konw how to do it. I personally have 4 HDDVRS HR24 model and all of them are running MRV, IPAD App remote, on demand, the whole nine yards 2 of them have RG59 cable my broadband Deca also has RG59 cable. My line from the dish and line to the power supply is solid copper RG6 and that is really all that is needed along with good fittings on that 59 cable or any other cable for that matter.


from direct in a training blast around july last year. Its ok, keep defending your product, I totally understand. But know this..........I was doing whole home dvr with 522's and diplexers LOOOOOOONG before the hallowed halls of D* whispered about SWM and whole home dvr.........

and that's all i have to say about thayat.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Jdavis37 said:


> I've always been able to request a certain model of receiver from DISH and never had an issue getting that model, even when I first signed on.


Try upgrading a 722 to a 722k. It ain't pretty.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

veterantech said:


> from direct in a training blast around july last year. Its ok, keep defending your product, I totally understand. But know this..........I was doing whole home dvr with 522's and diplexers LOOOOOOONG before the hallowed halls of D* whispered about SWM and whole home dvr.........
> 
> and that's all i have to say about thayat.


With all due respect as the originating poster, please take this discussion to its own thread. Thx


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> Try upgrading a 722 to a 722k. It ain't pretty.


I haven't tried any upgrades in a while now.. last one was simple but it didn't involve anything sophisticated, either. I cancelled my D* service installation tonight and will call back the private installer Monday to go over the details of his charges, etc. If I stay with DISH I may see how an upgrade from the 622 goes and perhaps i'll better understand the difficulties!


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> Try upgrading a 722 to a 722k. It ain't pretty.


why would you? same receiver minus the OTA module?

JDavis37 - you mentioned you would call that loyalty person @ dish again, with Dish's Dish'n It Up (DIU) promotion you can have a 722 (or 722k) shipped to upgrade your 622 for more recording time, swap the other 622 to a 612 (as mentioned earlier to lower bill by $7/mo only giving up PiP but same hard drive space as 622) & if you don't have already get a 211/211k for 3rd room

equip fees would be $6 (dvr) + $10 (612) + $7 (add'l solo receiver) so you know the break down

previously you said you paid over $130/mo but with those fees & at250 + hdffl you would be around $93 + taxes even with a 622 instead of 612 still right @ $100 (sho is only $16 i know you said this also) so I'm still trying to figure out the extra $14 - sometimes just reviewing the services you have have & maybe replacing equipment could save you the upfront cost & the hassle you have already been through

you also mentioned you would be giving up History I - have you looked @ Dish's channel lineup card? if not you may find a smaller package may fit your needs if your ok giving up channels


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

sideswipe said:


> why would you? same receiver minus the OTA module?
> 
> JDavis37 - you mentioned you would call that loyalty person @ dish again, *with Dish's Dish'n It Up (DIU) promotion you can have a 722 (or 722k) shipped to upgrade your 622 for more recording time*........
> 
> Current DIU rules don't allow exchanging of receivers within the same receiver family. The 622, 722 and 722k are currently all in the same family. Have heard of individual instances of a 622 being upgraded to a 722 to provide Sling adapter compatibility, but unfortunatly, that is not the norm.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

sideswipe said:


> why would you? same receiver minus the OTA module?
> 
> JDavis37 - you mentioned you would call that loyalty person @ dish again, with Dish's Dish'n It Up (DIU) promotion you can have a 722 (or 722k) shipped to upgrade your 622 for more recording time, swap the other 622 to a 612 (as mentioned earlier to lower bill by $7/mo only giving up PiP but same hard drive space as 622) & if you don't have already get a 211/211k for 3rd room
> 
> ...


Thx.... my current equipment list is the 622, a 211 downstairs in family room and a 612 in the master bedroom. Our monthly bill is approx $122 plus taxes and I need to take away Showtime not so much for the money savings but mostly because we aren't watching it. That would bring the billing down to about $114 plus taxes.

What caught my eye initially for the d* change was (a) NFL Sunday ticket = free this year and (b) the first year, being anew customer, had a savings associated with it.

Course rest is now history! I called and the CSR made such fantastic claims that I just said sure. Had the CSR only matched what was available on line I would have just thought about it.

But in truth I'm not trying to squeeze every penny from the bill, least that wasn't the driving force. There is still a savings by becoming a new customer without question. i COULD choose 1 HD DVR receiver and get 2 H25's and the total equipment cost would be $49. But i know sharing 1 DVR will eventually cause issues so I would opt not to do that!

If I decide NOT to change to D* I will contact the loyalty department and find out what they can do to keep me. No reason not to. Again I have enjoyed DISH and think they offer a very good service. now just need to decide if 1 free season of NFL Sunday ticket is worth it to me or not ( but sure would be nice to be able to watch teams i rarely get to see plus NOT having to watch local teams i am tired of seeing )


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

My son was the impetus for my being in the market to change. He saw the free NFL Sunday Ticket and approached me about shifting. Like JDavis, I got a sweet deal offered, in fact I got 2 sweet deals offered, but they wouldn't honor either one. So I talked to son and told him it was off, told the D* rep forget it and moved on.

I did tell my son that if we had made the switch, the next year the NFL ST would be $300+. He said he would never pay that much for it. So he's good to with the way things are.

So I will pay a bit more than I would with D* for the next 2 years, but for that I will get:
1. More national basic HD than D*
2. A meaningful way to have an EHD and one that can move to diff. receiver
3. Easier management of my subscriptions via chat or online.
4. also with E*'s EHD method, I can move the EHD to a new/replacement DVR and keep all my recordings.

And actually because of the way things work differently with E* vice D*, I can get away with one less HDDVR, which saves me a bit. ie; with D* new sub, after the 1st 3 months, the sub cost is $97 approx for Ultimate & 3 Premiums vice $109 with E*. Overall not a bad trade-off and certainly much less hassle.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Jdavis37 said:


> I *finally* got through to a supervisor today. In fairness to what I am about to say i THINK someone tried to cal my cell phone today but I ended up calling Direct back this afternoon and got a very friendly CSR who was able to find a supervisor for me. As it turns out it was a long wait for not much as the supervisor said she was unable to do anything other than say she was sorry. I did ask about the voice recording and she said i would have to write the office of the Direct president, which i will do though again i expect little. I postponed the installation date a week to let me think about it. Had i signed up on line I would have paid the $148 fee for the 2 HD DVR's and would not have thought about it. Most of my heartburn has been in principle more than anything, that I dislike being lied to. In the end I was actually wanting the hardware at no charge and not worry about the other lies and false promises, but that isn't going to happen.
> 
> Overall my time is worth more to me than the cost here and I'm letting go of the event. Am sure I'll end up calling back and changing the hardware and paying the price. But I will downscale back to the Choice package below the ultimate and realize the $5 savings there which offsets the HD DVR $148 price. I'l still save about $700 versus what I am paying now with DISH and have the Sunday ticket for free. As I am typing this it is a no brainer what to do. At least the supervisor today was honest in that she can not guarantee which HD DVR receiver I would be getting through them. I may call a local dealer Monday to see if they can offer the same deal but with HR24's. Years ago when I was comparing DISH pricing the local dealers wanted to charge for the switch, etc whereas Dish did not so we'll see!


You'll still have to pay full price for the NFL next year. I'm glad I'm not a NFL fan.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

Paul Secic said:


> You'll still have to pay full price for the NFL next year. I'm glad I'm not a NFL fan.


As of the time of writing I am inclined to change to D*... the local installer has been quick to answer questions and the equipment should be as good as i ahve now with DISH. As far as the NFL ticket, I'll enjoy having it free this year but of course I have the option of not renewing it next year. Funny thing is its actually my spousal unit who is encouraging me to have it since she knows I do enjoy football ( said enjoy not live eat breathe and sleep it ). Agree it is a pricey option but still much cheaper than going to the games live!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jdavis37 said:


> As of the time of writing I am inclined to change to D*... the local installer has been quick to answer questions and the equipment should be as good as i ahve now with DISH. As far as the NFL ticket, I'll enjoy having it free this year but of course I have the option of not renewing it next year. Funny thing is its actually my spousal unit who is encouraging me to have it since she knows I do enjoy football ( said enjoy not live eat breathe and sleep it ). Agree it is a pricey option but still much cheaper than going to the games live!


Don't listen to Paul...you can call and get discounts next season for ST. It won't be free, but nearly 50% off is pretty common.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Don't listen to Paul...you can call and get discounts next season for ST. It won't be free, but nearly 50% off is pretty common.


Thx I made a HUGE mistake on my car Sirius radio subscription. Last year I had disabled the auto renewal thing and about 4 months before it expired they called with a 50% off offer. When they renewed me I guess they turned on the auto renew and this year I got whacked.. was almost $100 more than previous year.

At any rate the first year is free and with the labor agreement appearing close to done it will be nice to have the full season on TV to choose from,. Many teams I ahve not seen play in quite some time. if I really enjoy it then even at full price it may be worth it but one step at a time  I like the free part for now!


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Jdavis37 said:


> Thx I made a HUGE mistake on my car Sirius radio subscription. Last year I had disabled the auto renewal thing and about 4 months before it expired they called with a 50% off offer. When they renewed me I guess they turned on the auto renew and this year I got whacked.. was almost $100 more than previous year.
> 
> At any rate the first year is free and with the labor agreement appearing close to done it will be nice to have the full season on TV to choose from,. Many teams I ahve not seen play in quite some time. if I really enjoy it then even at full price it may be worth it but one step at a time  I like the free part for now!


This is my 3rd year with Sunday Ticket and I've never paid more than 50% of the advertised price.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

When ever I have a question for dish network and I decide to call I always press the option for technical assistance. The reps on that line seem to me to be the most knowledgeable reps E* has. From asking to rehit my receiver ( I punish my kids by removing their 510's) to leasing a 722 the reps at the tech line have never let me down like the reps who answer the billing or programing lines. Also the E* reps who are here on DBSTalk are very knowledgeable as well.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I seldom call Dish at all these days. It is just so easy to manage your account online directly for many things, and by chat for others, that a phone all is just a waste of lots of time. Add in the D.I.R.T team for a quick email for help, and you've really got a great way of getting customer service. IMO, a phone call is the worst way. Takes longer and has more of a chance of missed communication.

Today, Dish is really hitting on almost all cylinders. From a wide selection of national HD, a broad selection of Premium Movie channels, and an ever improving VOD, outside of sports it really is not hard to make Dish your choice. 

Direct has the benefit of more sports and being a bit cheaper when more equipment is involved.


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

bixler said:


> This is my 3rd year with Sunday Ticket and I've never paid more than 50% of the advertised price.


I'll remember that and hopefully the following year I'll get the same incentives. As of this moment though I belive i am going to switch to D*, assuming the local installer holds true to his word. He seems genuine though, and has the latest hardware new in the box. If I am going to live with hardware for a while good to begin with new.

The comments here have been helpful and thanks to all. I always pause to remind myself no matter what happens it is after all just TV  It would be a little cheaper to go directly through Direct ( almost a good play on words there ), but the inability to know what hardware is coming led me to the safer option ( boy did D* CSR ever try hard to discourage me from going through a D* dealer ). It also supports local economy a little bit. Hopefully this works out.. next Saturday will be the installation... my Dish setup will still be out there in the event the D* doesn't go as planned. Another new adventure and that includes getting my spousal unit used to a new remote control


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

sideswipe said:


> why would you? same receiver minus the OTA module?
> 
> JDavis37 - you mentioned you would call that loyalty person @ dish again, with Dish's Dish'n It Up (DIU) promotion you can have a 722 (or 722k) shipped to upgrade your 622 for more recording time, swap the other 622 to a 612 (as mentioned earlier to lower bill by $7/mo only giving up PiP but same hard drive space as 622) & if you don't have already get a 211/211k for 3rd room
> 
> ...


I think you forgot that certain model solo receiver can for a one time $40 fee be turned into a DVR and still cost like a Solo.

If you are like me you have spare EHDs laying around that can be used that way. I have a unopened WD AV EHD 1TB I could use. I could also move some stuff off of a 500Gb that has been used with a VIP series and repurpose it.


----------



## lucifer1306217 (Jul 27, 2011)

For what its worth, I worked for direct last year for about 9 months - (long story contractor issues, reorganization bla bla), and I have never seen a more fragile system. Unless you install all new lines (that are swept to 3GHz), fittings, ground gear, high freq wall plates AND the juice in your house is 100% right, you will have constant issues with the Whole Home DVR and signal. The system works flawlessly on a brand clean install. If your tech reuses older wire (d* approved will work, its 3 gig), does not swap the grounding gear, does not take the time to properly put fittings on (peel back the braid, and trim stingers) use high frequency barrels in all the wall plates you will be on the phone all the time. Trust me when I say this; because of directs chargeback structure, the tech is responsible for the job for 90 days, I ended up doing a lot of free service work last spring because we were not trained to reinstall everything from the ground up. A lot of the pre-wired vinyl villages, and gated McMansion communities had to be redone and there were some pretty cranky folks with wra


----------



## Jdavis37 (Oct 25, 2006)

FYI.... have had D* for a little while now an doverall quite pleased. DISH has also been very good about the disconnect and were pleasant to deal with about that. Few things about D* I don't like as well yet but in time will grow used to.. the Guide for me is a little harder to use because it is all blue and runs together a bit. Am sure once I learn where the channels are it will get better. Is also harder to set the guide to show only HD channels and once set it lasts only while in there that time. But I do like the saving of 9 favorite channels for 1 button access, etc. Anyhow, whole home DVR is working great and was not afresh install. So far so good!


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

..


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

bixler said:


> This is my 3rd year with Sunday Ticket and I've never paid more than 50% of the advertised price.


Hi,
OK, how do you go about doing this? I need to pass this on to my kid who is a sunday ticket fan who seems to always be paying full price.

He could really use a cost break.

Any and all tips welcome.

regards


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

satcrazy said:


> Hi,
> OK, how do you go about doing this? I need to pass this on to my kid who is a sunday ticket fan who seems to always be paying full price.
> 
> He could really use a cost break.
> ...


Check this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=194822


----------

